# Zatím čau a měj se krásně.



## mikasa_90

What does it mean?


Thanks you


----------



## winpoj

App.: Bye for now and be happy. (An English speaker would probably be more likely to say "Bye for now and take care" but I wanted to be more literal here.)


----------



## mikasa_90

The written is like the speaking?


----------



## winpoj

I don't know how to explain the pronunciation of this in writing. If you want, give me an e-mail address and I'll send you an audio file with the sentence recorded.


----------



## BezierCurve

I guess you were asking if that's a colloquial way of saying "bye". Yes, I'd say so. That's what I heard a few times from my friend at work, when we were passing each other on our way home.


----------



## bajuska1

winpoj said:


> App.: Bye for now and be happy. (An English speaker would probably be more likely to say "Bye for now and take care" but I wanted to be more literal here.)



isn´t "mej se krasne" more like "have a nice time"? I don´t like any of your translations "be happy" / "take care"


----------

